

Coding Standards Revisited - poremland
http://paul.oremland.net/2014/04/coding-standards-revisited-tips-for.html

======
voidr
In languages like JavaScript, where you don't have the private keyword,
prefixing with _ is the only good way to show the user of your class that you
don't want that variable to be modified outside your class.

